# Baby Bird attacked by cat - advice please



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I have just found a baby bird - the back of his head badly injured.

I am sure he will not survive his injury and I have just put him in a lined box with a towel.

He seems quite peaceful and at least he is safe from other preditors for now.

Have I done the right thing?


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

The bird has died... I hope it didn't suffer for too long.

Its funny I am a nurse and see many sad cases but it still upsets me more to see defenceless animals/birds with injuries.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahh poor little thing,I think it's the sheer vulnerablity and inoffensiveness of chicks that touches you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As soon as I read the badly injured head bit I was about to say that the bird wouldn't recover from that and if it recovered from the injury the bacteria on the cat's teeth would get it instead.

You did the right thing to put it somewhere quiet, warm and dark though!

We did the same thing for a collared dove that was lying on our garage roof and couple of weeks ago. It hadn't been attacked but it was skeletal and incredibly weak. It died an hour later, but at least it died in a towel in a cat carrier in our warm house.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

feorag said:


> As soon as I read the badly injured head bit I was about to say that the bird wouldn't recover from that and if it recovered from the injury the bacteria on the cat's teeth would get it instead.
> 
> You did the right thing to put it somewhere quiet, warm and dark though!
> 
> We did the same thing for a collared dove that was lying on our garage roof and couple of weeks ago. It hadn't been attacked but it was skeletal and incredibly weak. It died an hour later, but at least it died in a towel in a cat carrier in our warm house.


Thank you for that.

It really has ruined my day ... I knew it was a matter of time and kept my fingers cross it wouldn't be long.


----------

